# Hi - New Here..



## nico7_uk (May 19, 2006)

Hello, I just posted in the bellies thread and then decided top post here too, I am a single guy in the UK, anyone for a chat?


----------



## Tad (May 19, 2006)

I hope you enjoy it here, Nico!

-Ed


----------



## Kiki (May 20, 2006)

nico7_uk said:


> Hello, I just posted in the bellies thread and then decided top post here too, I am a single guy in the UK, anyone for a chat?



Hi Nico (and everyone else). I'm a FFA from Wales whose lurked for ages and finally got the courage to step out of the shadows! I'm kind of seeing someone, but I'm into chatting with anyone intresting... This board rocks!


----------



## nico7_uk (May 20, 2006)

Kiki said:


> Hi Nico (and everyone else). I'm a FFA from Wales whose lurked for ages and finally got the courage to step out of the shadows! I'm kind of seeing someone, but I'm into chatting with anyone intresting... This board rocks!


Hi Kiki - glad you replied, Im in Bristol, not too far from you maybe?
I'm up for a chat, are you on Yahoo? My nick is nico7_uk in yahoo messenger..be great to hear from you!


----------



## Big-Phil (May 21, 2006)

Kiki said:


> Hi Nico (and everyone else). I'm a FFA from Wales whose lurked for ages and finally got the courage to step out of the shadows! I'm kind of seeing someone, but I'm into chatting with anyone intresting... This board rocks!



wow it seems the southwest & wales is the place to be for FFA & BHMs


----------



## Kimbo (May 23, 2006)

At last there seems to be a growing ( no pun intended ) UK crowd on this baord!! yeh for that haha.

Kim


----------



## inertia (May 23, 2006)

another uk FFA here. I'm in edinburgh. Anyone else in scotland?


----------



## inertia (May 23, 2006)

wow. i just took a peek at kimbo's profile and he's _really_ good-looking. 

Nice beard.


----------



## pointandlaugh (May 23, 2006)

inertia said:


> another uk FFA here. I'm in edinburgh. Anyone else in scotland?



im in hull wich isnt 2 far away. do u mayb wana meet up? i will cum 2 scotland.


----------



## inertia (May 23, 2006)

thanks for the offer, but i don't think meeting up with people off t'internet is the wisest idea.

pointandlaugh, i could be a murderer or a cannibal or _anything_. 

Stay safe!


----------



## pointandlaugh (May 23, 2006)

inertia said:


> thanks for the offer, but i don't think meeting up with people off t'internet is the wisest idea.
> 
> pointandlaugh, i could be a murderer or a cannibal or _anything_.
> 
> Stay safe!



u lok 2 cute an inocent 2 b a murderer. im loking 4 a gurl @ teh mo + u seem nice.


----------



## Kimbo (May 24, 2006)

Thanks Inertia............... are you really a cannibal??????????? Oh what fun!!!


----------



## orinoco (May 24, 2006)

oh wait that was something else wasn't it!!

go lordi *lol* 1-0 to the rockers  

yep i am just outside london in the lovely county of essex.

so why is it unwise to meet ppl inertia? i have met two FFAs in my time and both of them have been adorable, certainly not cannibals!! *lol*

more face to face interaction that is what i say :bow:


----------



## pattycake (May 24, 2006)

May as well complete the UK contingent! Welcome to the newbies. Hope you get to feel at home here. It's nice to know that there're some people here who know what I mean if I say 'bollocks' (not that I would ever dream of saying such a thing!) and that a vest is not a waistcoat, a jumper is not a pinafore and pants are not trousers...
So, wasn't Kimbo organising the party? What time do we all rock up to your place, then? 
And gooooooooooooo Lordi!! *lol*
Very cool hair Kiki BTW!


----------



## orinoco (May 24, 2006)

pattycake said:


> May as well complete the UK contingent! Welcome to the newbies. Hope you get to feel at home here. It's nice to know that there're some people here who know what I mean if I say 'bollocks' (not that I would ever dream of saying such a thing!) and that a vest is not a waistcoat, a jumper is not a pinafore and pants are not trousers...
> So, wasn't Kimbo organising the party? What time do we all rock up to your place, then?
> And gooooooooooooo Lordi!! *lol*
> Very cool hair Kiki BTW!


oh really!

i thought i was rocking up to the party at ur place pattycake *lol*

who said a jumper was a pinafore? i have never heard that one before! 

and i agree on the cool hair kiki.


----------



## pattycake (May 24, 2006)

orinoco said:


> oh really!
> 
> i thought i was rocking up to the party at ur place pattycake *lol*
> 
> ...



In the States, they call the pinafore dresses Catholic schoolgirls wear 'jumpers' (according to 'Grounded For Life' the sitcom that they show at 3am sometimes on ITV1 with Donal Logue (who is a hottie that I forgot to include in my fave male celebs. I agree with Inertia about that guy from 'Invasion' too. Quite a cutie (though a little skinny!)) I've lost track of all my brackets now!

And I fear that my place may not be able to hold a lot of big men. Maybe just one special one...


----------



## orinoco (May 24, 2006)

pattycake said:


> In the States, they call the pinafore dresses Catholic schoolgirls wear 'jumpers' (according to 'Grounded For Life' the sitcom that they show at 3am sometimes on ITV1 with Donal Logue (who is a hottie that I forgot to include in my fave male celebs. I agree with Inertia about that guy from 'Invasion' too. Quite a cutie (though a little skinny!)) I've lost track of all my brackets now!
> 
> And I fear that my place may not be able to hold a lot of big men. Maybe just one special one...


dunno either of those two actors. what about peter kay and johnny vegas? how do they score with the UK ladies? or other ladies if they have heard of them *lol*

only room for one special one eh....how do u get on that list then?


----------



## Kimbo (May 24, 2006)

oops was I mean to be organising a party Patty? When did I say that........ I honestly have no recollection of it. ( note to self: stop using aluminium beakers)


----------



## Kimbo (May 24, 2006)

:doh: 

I forgot to add the the 'kiki hair appreciation society'........ that is a fantastic colour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kim x


----------



## pattycake (May 24, 2006)

orinoco said:


> dunno either of those two actors. what about peter kay and johnny vegas? how do they score with the UK ladies? or other ladies if they have heard of them *lol*
> 
> only room for one special one eh....how do u get on that list then?



Peter Kay and Johnny Vegas are both sexy and funny too.
The way I decide who gets on the list is via a semi-nude mud wrestling contest.  Or if it has to be something liguid and brown, how about melted chocolate or would that ruin your womble fur? *lol*



Kimbo said:


> oops was I mean to be organising a party Patty? When did I say that........ I honestly have no recollection of it. ( note to self: stop using aluminium beakers)



I'm sure I heard something along those lines, Kim. That's why none of us bothered doing it; we thought you had it all taken care of! What'll we do now?!!


----------



## Kimbo (May 25, 2006)

Ahhhhhh now I remember.......... it was an idea originally mooted by scandi a few months back, I think the idea was a meet of the Euro contingent.....and she kindly put my name forward!! haha. I think at the time I asked how many people were from the UK but didn't seem to get much response. I thought at the time maybe everyone was away on hols or perhaps the the general concensus was that most people preferred to keep our collective/common interest here on the board.


----------



## pattycake (May 25, 2006)

Kimbo said:


> Ahhhhhh now I remember.......... it was an idea originally mooted by scandi a few months back, I think the idea was a meet of the Euro contingent.....and she kindly put my name forward!! haha. I think at the time I asked how many people were from the UK but didn't seem to get much response. I thought at the time maybe everyone was away on hols or perhaps the the general concensus was that most people preferred to keep our collective/common interest here on the board.



That was it. She's cheeky, that Scandi! Never mind. I think it'll be an impossible feat to get the entire Euro crowd all together in a convenient place at a convienient time anyway. At least the board's a convenient meeting place for everyone, where ever they're from!


----------



## inertia (May 25, 2006)

johnny vegas is pretty hot, but nothing compared to (fanfare) _Nick Frost_. Both of them, along with Orinoco and Kimbo, could wrestle in melted mars bars, with the losers as a forfeit having to clean the sticky mess off the winner.

What am I thinking? I would get to clean the sticky mess off all of them, and then the loser would have to clean _me_ up. Much better!

In response to recent queries: No, I'm not actually a cannibal. Rest assured, it'd be _perfectly_ safe to invite me along if you do decide to have a UK bhm/ffa meetup. 

I promise.


----------



## Kimbo (May 25, 2006)

You're right, Scandi is a naughty girl......though haven't seen her around for what seems like ages. 
Anyhow, you're right Miss P , this is a great place for us to meet to share thoughts, ideas .......and the odd risque comment.
And Inertia, I really doubt I would be able to stop laughing and take Johnny Vegas seriously in a confectionary covered competition!!! hehehe 
(note to self: stop using big words......you don't know what they mean)
........ but I think the idea is great!!!!
Oh, and I just gotta say Inertia, those tattoos are brilliant! .....I had a huge backpiece as my last one........and now the need for another has started to kick in!!! (oh the pain of it all hehe)

Laters


----------



## inertia (May 25, 2006)

oh, you got a backpiece? (photos pls thankyoo)

i find people with tattoos ( i mean, people who get _properly_ tattooed- not a dolphin on their ankle or something) either start with a backpiece, or they leave their back 'til last. I'm going to be in the latter camp, i think: I want to save it for something big and i don't know what, yet. Addictive, isn't it?

Kimbo, I don't really think Johnny Vegas is meant to be taken particularly seriously in any situation, let alone one which involved him rolling around in delicious goo with other tasty dudes (I'm picturing the scene: it would have to be quite a spacious paddling-pool).

i would like to take this opportunity to share the news (appropos to no-one except me) that I had my final exam today and I'm (as of 7.30 pm) finally finished uni! wooo go me. And it only took me five years! ha ha ha 

(apologies for off-topic post, moderator types)

(appropos _of_? apropos? bugger it...)


----------



## Kiki (May 25, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been around much but i'm back and all it took was some compliments about my hair! *lol* I'm used to the colourbecause I've had it for two years but I always wonder why old ladies keep staring at me! I might try blue next. You should get a new tattoo Kimbo. I love a man with ink. I love Inertia's tat's too.
The girls re right, boys. Semi-naked chocolate wrestling! I think Nico, (Legz A)Kimbo (sorry, League Of Gents joke! *lol*), Pointandlaugh, Orinoco and Big Phil should all think of wrestling names/personas. And Nick Frost can definately join in. And that bloke who used to play Jerry(?) in ER. What a man!!! :smitten:
Well done Inertia!! Let's celebrate! Guys, get in the chocolate pool!


----------



## pointandlaugh (May 25, 2006)

Kiki said:


> I think Nico, (Legz A)Kimbo (sorry, League Of Gents joke! *lol*), Pointandlaugh, Orinoco and Big Phil should all think of wrestling names/personas.



y do u want me 2 fink of a wrestling name? i am confused.


----------



## Kimbo (May 26, 2006)

....... talking of wrestling names, my older brother used to call me kimbo Nagasaki after the 70's wrestler Kendo Nagasaki so I guess I am ready to go hahaha.

As for the new tattoo I am just waiting for the inspiration..... which as you know can come from anywhere at anytime.....at the moment it's that dull ache of 'me want one, me want one, me want one' hehe. I thought I had posted up a pic of my back piece a little while ago but I will see if I can figure out how to do it again!!!

Finally.......... apropos to ( ok, i admit it ..... I don't even know how to use that word properly!!) Inertia and Uni.... CONGRATULATIONS!!!! No more huge student loans and cheap cider now I guess!!!! What were you studying?

Kim


----------



## Kimbo (May 26, 2006)

As promised. wa hey ...... I tink i may have managed it!!!!!


----------



## Kiki (May 26, 2006)

pointandlaugh said:


> y do u want me 2 fink of a wrestling name? i am confused.



Just in case you wanted to go in for the BHM chocolate wrestling contest (wrestling each other, not wrestling chocolate! *lol*). But it's ok if you don't wanna.


----------



## Kiki (May 26, 2006)

Now, _that's_ what I call a backpiece, Kimbo! :bow:


----------



## pointandlaugh (May 26, 2006)

Kiki said:


> Just in case you wanted to go in for the BHM chocolate wrestling contest (wrestling each other, not wrestling chocolate! *lol*). But it's ok if you don't wanna.



wats this? i av neva heard bout this. is it a UK fing? will u be there pretty kiki?


----------



## inertia (May 26, 2006)

cool back, kimbo. thank you for letting us see!

pointandlaugh...dear, sweet, pointandlaugh. I think pretty Kiki _shall_ be there, and she'll give you a lollipop and a pat on the head.


----------



## pointandlaugh (May 26, 2006)

inertia said:


> cool back, kimbo. thank you for letting us see!
> 
> pointandlaugh...dear, sweet, pointandlaugh. I think pretty Kiki _shall_ be there, and she'll give you a lollipop and a pat on the head.



wen is it? r u goin?


----------



## inertia (May 26, 2006)

Kimbo said:


> Finally.......... apropos to ( ok, i admit it ..... I don't even know how to use that word properly!!) Inertia and Uni.... CONGRATULATIONS!!!! No more huge student loans and cheap cider now I guess!!!! What were you studying?
> 
> Kim



thanks, kimbo. I was doing a BA with honours in journalism, for some reason.

Yep, now i actually have to worry about paying those huge student loans back...oh dear. 

pointandlaugh: yes, yes i am. And i will bring you a lollipop too.


----------



## Kiki (May 27, 2006)

pointandlaugh said:


> wats this? i av neva heard bout this. is it a UK fing? will u be there pretty kiki?


Semi-naked BHMs wrestling in chocolate?! Try and stop me from getting a ringside seat to that!!!! And I will give you a lollipop as well!


----------



## pointandlaugh (May 27, 2006)

y r ppl givin me lollypops? i dont get it. do u want 2 make me fatter. i wud like a groupie feeding if it inertia + kiki.


----------



## Big-Phil (May 30, 2006)

Kiki said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much but i'm back and all it took was some compliments about my hair! *lol* I'm used to the colourbecause I've had it for two years but I always wonder why old ladies keep staring at me! I might try blue next. You should get a new tattoo Kimbo. I love a man with ink. I love Inertia's tat's too.
> The girls re right, boys. Semi-naked chocolate wrestling! I think Nico, (Legz A)Kimbo (sorry, League Of Gents joke! *lol*), Pointandlaugh, Orinoco and Big Phil should all think of wrestling names/personas. And Nick Frost can definately join in. And that bloke who used to play Jerry(?) in ER. What a man!!! :smitten:
> Well done Inertia!! Let's celebrate! Guys, get in the chocolate pool!



Not sure about league of gentlemen, maybe league of mental men is more accurate ) Especially if we go ahead with your semi-naked wrestling idea P

I might have to get my team of designers to design my wrestling ID and outfit......


----------



## Kimbo (May 31, 2006)

Phil........you've got your own team of designers?????

Now that's just showing off !!!!hahahahahaha


----------



## Kiki (May 31, 2006)

Big-Phil said:


> Not sure about league of gentlemen, maybe league of mental men is more accurate ) Especially if we go ahead with your semi-naked wrestling idea P
> 
> I might have to get my team of designers to design my wrestling ID and outfit......



Well, they'll only need to design you something for the bottom half. Its semi-naked after all!  



pointandlaugh said:


> y r ppl givin me lollypops? i dont get it. do u want 2 make me fatter. i wud like a groupie feeding if it inertia + kiki.



You just seem like the type who likes lollipops is all.


----------



## Garfield (May 31, 2006)

Kiki said:


> Semi-naked BHMs wrestling in chocolate?! Try and stop me from getting a ringside seat to that!!!! And I will give you a lollipop as well!



And the loser has to eat all the chocolate to become "stronger" for the next fight?


----------



## Big-Phil (May 31, 2006)

Kiki said:


> Well, they'll only need to design you something for the bottom half. Its semi-naked after all!



Well Do I go for a full length long-john sort of outfit or a pair of shorts.... This will have the team working all night.....

I fancy BLACK with may be a yellow lightening Bolt running down one side.... but what about a name...... I fancy something with "DARK" in the title....


----------



## Kiki (May 31, 2006)

Big-Phil said:


> Well Do I go for a full length long-john sort of outfit or a pair of shorts.... This will have the team working all night.....
> 
> I fancy BLACK with may be a yellow lightening Bolt running down one side.... but what about a name...... I fancy something with "DARK" in the title....



I like the sound of the black with yellow lightening! But shorts or even a thong-tha-thong-thong-thong would be great. Come on the rest of you! The girls are waiting....


----------



## Big-Phil (May 31, 2006)

Kiki said:


> I like the sound of the black with yellow lightening! But shorts or even a thong-tha-thong-thong-thong would be great. Come on the rest of you! The girls are waiting....



Well I would need help getting measured for such an outfit....  thong sounds good to me

ahhhhh childhood memories of "BIG DADDY"


----------



## Kimbo (Jun 1, 2006)

okey dokes...... I have decided I will be called Kimbo Nagasaki!!!!! and will wear the skimpiest and tightest pair of speedos that I can possibly get into and nothing else!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehehehe



........perhaps a mask of some description as well!!!


----------



## Big-Phil (Jun 1, 2006)

Kimbo said:


> okey dokes...... I have decided I will be called Kimbo Nagasaki!!!!! and will wear the skimpiest and tightest pair of speedos that I can possibly get into and nothing else!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ........perhaps a mask of some description as well!!!



A mask..... I quite fancy a mask and in honour of the great "big daddy" a top hat!


----------



## Kiki (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes! Skimpy speedos for all I say! Just imaginng it has made me come over all unnessesary!  Us FFAs can take turns to be the round card girls and if you get chocolate on us when we're going round with the cards you have to lick it off or you forfit the match! :eat2:


----------



## Big-Phil (Jun 2, 2006)

Kiki said:


> Yes! Skimpy speedos for all I say! Just imaginng it has made me come over all unnessesary!  Us FFAs can take turns to be the round card girls and if you get chocolate on us when we're going round with the cards you have to lick it off or you forfit the match! :eat2:



Sounds like we have discovered your fantasy


----------



## Kiki (Jun 2, 2006)

Big-Phil said:


> Sounds like we have discovered your fantasy


One of them!


----------



## Big-Phil (Jun 4, 2006)

Kiki said:


> One of them!



I am scare to ask what the others are now ) well not really!


----------



## nathanb (Jun 6, 2006)

I've got it! How about a pie eating contest, and THEN a chocolate wrestling tournament? That would be pretty cool. Of course, we'd probably have to wait an hour after eating before getting into the fudge in order to avoid those pesky bellycramps. 

Nathan (aka Captain Corpulence)


----------



## orinoco (Jun 8, 2006)

after much discussion and debate with certain ppl my wrestling name has been decided.....

'Hellfire Hedgey' i am going for the baddy look in a red head covering mask with hedgehog spikes on it, red PVC thong with hedgehog logo and red wrestling boots the colour scheme will also involve lots of flamey orange and yellow.

so where is this chocolate pool for me to wrestle in?


----------



## pattycake (Jun 9, 2006)

Kiki said:


> Us FFAs can take turns to be the round card girls and if you get chocolate on us when we're going round with the cards you have to lick it off or you forfit the match! :eat2:


Could I be a cheerleader instead of a round card girl? I've already got the outfit!  



nathanb said:


> I've got it! How about a pie eating contest, and THEN a chocolate wrestling tournament? That would be pretty cool. Of course, we'd probably have to wait an hour after eating before getting into the fudge in order to avoid those pesky bellycramps.


This is turning into the BHM olympics!! Any other events we can add to it? 

Great wrestling names and outfits so far BTW guys. PVC thongs, speedos and masks, oh my! And of course, glorious bare bellies!!!! 

The heated chocolate pool is thisaway...


----------



## Kimbo (Jun 9, 2006)

:shocked: 

Have you really got the outfit??????????????? hehehe sounds great!!!!

If this thing is turning into an olympic event type scenario I would suggest one of the new events. Diving!!!!! but of course the emphasis and extra points are for making the BIGGEST splash!!!!! 

Any other events in mind Patty?


----------



## pattycake (Jun 9, 2006)

Kimbo said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Have you really got the outfit??????????????? hehehe sounds great!!!!
> 
> ...


I certainly do have the outfit, complete with pom poms!! Strangely, never enough occasions to wear it!  

The diving is a great idea. And we could also have traditional sumo for those who don't like their wrestling chocolate flavoured!


----------



## Kiki (Jun 10, 2006)

orinoco said:


> after much discussion and debate with certain ppl my wrestling name has been decided.....
> 
> 'Hellfire Hedgey' i am going for the baddy look in a red head covering mask with hedgehog spikes on it, red PVC thong with hedgehog logo and red wrestling boots the colour scheme will also involve lots of flamey orange and yellow.
> 
> so where is this chocolate pool for me to wrestle in?



Hehe, Hellfire Hedgey. I like the idea of a baddie hedgehog! Any particular reason why you chose a hedgehog persona? Is one of your tactics going to be to roll into a ball?  

And a PVC thong is just spoiling us! :smitten: 



pattycake said:


> Could I be a cheerleader instead of a round card girl? I've already got the outfit!



Oh, I wanna be a cheerleader as well! Maybe we can all take turns and go between being a round card girl and a cheerleader. Or maybe we can each pick a wrestler to cheer for... 

Diving and pie eating would be great events. How about a bear hug contest? They BHMs can bear hug some kind of device (I haven't worked it out yet but in my mind it looks a bit like a punch bag) that measures the pressure of the hug and the most pressure wins.


----------



## orinoco (Jun 10, 2006)

hey kiki, i didn't really choose the hedgehog thing myself, hedgey is a nickname that i acquired due to my preference for having spikey hair and as for rolling into a ball i don't think i have the flexibility to achieve such a move but i could always give it my best shot 

well with the nickname orinoco i was gonna go for some sort of womble fur thong but that would have just got horribly messy! PVC is wipe clean so i went for the ease of use option ;-)

hmmm surely with a bear hug contest we just need a volunteer to rate the hugs! what sort of pies r we eating? not that i would offer much of a challenge, i am trying so hard to be a good diabetic at the moment :-(


----------



## Kiki (Jun 10, 2006)

orinoco said:


> hey kiki, i didn't really choose the hedgehog thing myself, hedgey is a nickname that i acquired due to my preference for having spikey hair and as for rolling into a ball i don't think i have the flexibility to achieve such a move but i could always give it my best shot
> 
> well with the nickname orinoco i was gonna go for some sort of womble fur thong but that would have just got horribly messy! PVC is wipe clean so i went for the ease of use option ;-)
> 
> hmmm surely with a bear hug contest we just need a volunteer to rate the hugs! what sort of pies r we eating? not that i would offer much of a challenge, i am trying so hard to be a good diabetic at the moment :-(



I see. Glad you went for the wipe clean option! 
The bear hug contest could be that each BHM hugs all the FFAs in turn and we each offer scores from 0-5 and add them up to get the BHM's final score. I like these new rules even more! 
What pies can diabetic's eat? We'll have those.


----------



## pattycake (Jun 10, 2006)

orinoco said:


> i was gonna go for some sort of womble fur thong but that would have just got horribly messy! PVC is wipe clean so i went for the ease of use option ;-)



Or *licks* clean *dirty laugh*

And I definitely want to be a judge for the Bear Hug contest!


----------



## orinoco (Jun 10, 2006)

to kiki :

diabetics can pretty much eat any pie, the trouble is only in small portions.
have to watch the old blood sugar level i'm afraid.

to pattycake :

i thought about putting lick clean but i was trying to keep things decent *lol* oh and ur laugh isn't that dirty, just girly and giggly


----------



## pattycake (Jun 11, 2006)

orinoco said:


> to pattycake :
> 
> i thought about putting lick clean but i was trying to keep things decent *lol* oh and ur laugh isn't that dirty, just girly and giggly



All I know is that I'd rather lick chocolatey PVC than chocolatey fur! And I hope you weren't going to be using _real_ womble fur for the thong. You wouldn't want PETA after you!


----------



## orinoco (Jun 11, 2006)

pattycake said:


> All I know is that I'd rather lick chocolatey PVC than chocolatey fur! And I hope you weren't going to be using _real_ womble fur for the thong. You wouldn't want PETA after you!


no way! have u seen how tiny they are?! i would have needed to skin every one of the wombles to get enough material for a thong!


----------



## pattycake (Jun 11, 2006)

orinoco said:


> no way! have u seen how tiny they are?! i would have needed to skin every one of the wombles to get enough material for a thong!



Good, cos they're endangered! I never see them anymore when I'm on Wimbledon Common!


----------



## orinoco (Jun 11, 2006)

well i think they were always endangered! plus they hide from ppl so u must have been very lucky to see one in the past. 

in fact i would guess that it was orinoco that u saw, he is normally resting up somewhere after a big meal


----------



## pattycake (Jun 11, 2006)

orinoco said:


> well i think they were always endangered! plus they hide from ppl so u must have been very lucky to see one in the past.
> 
> in fact i would guess that it was orinoco that u saw, he is normally resting up somewhere after a big meal



Well, he was pretty cute with a nice round belly. Maybe it was Orinoco indeed!


----------



## orinoco (Jun 11, 2006)

were u not tempted to give his nice little round belly a rub then?


----------



## pattycake (Jun 11, 2006)

orinoco said:


> were u not tempted to give his nice little round belly a rub then?



Of course I was tempted but I didn't know if he was tame or not.


----------



## orinoco (Jun 11, 2006)

pattycake said:


> Of course I was tempted but I didn't know if he was tame or not.


oh he is very wild, but only in a good way...plus he responds well to affection


----------



## pattycake (Jun 11, 2006)

Then I might just catch him and make him my pet!  



orinoco said:


> i would have needed to skin every one of the wombles to get enough material for a thong!



Mind you, PETA throw pies at people wearing fur, don't they? You could collect them all and give them to the pie-eating contestants!


----------



## nico7_uk (Jun 12, 2006)

Good to meet you all - was surprised to find this thread so big after being away.. Im glad there could be a scene here in the UK, thought I was alone for a while, and I like the idea of a meetup - especially if it means licking chocolate off cheerleaders and stuff! Count me in, I'll even wrestle with wombles if I have to...will there be Moomins there too?


----------



## nathanb (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh you have no idea how long I've dreamed of participating in a sporting event that featured events tailored to the glory of the big bellied male =). But what about the FFAs? Surely we can find some events for them to participate in too. How about:

1. The high-calorie bake-off contest?

2. The big belly pommel-horse?

3. The "slip 'n slide over oiled midsections" competition?

3. The after-dinner gastric massage? (as judged by the BHMs)

4. The edible lingerie contest? (bonus marks for incorporating cheesecake into evening wear)

Phew! This sounds like hard work. Hard work makes me hungry... time for a snack! =)


----------



## ebonyprincess (Jun 12, 2006)

Heya

Ive just joined, if you fancy a chat just send me a message xxxx


----------



## pattycake (Jun 13, 2006)

nico7_uk said:


> Good to meet you all - was surprised to find this thread so big after being away.. Im glad there could be a scene here in the UK, thought I was alone for a while, and I like the idea of a meetup - especially if it means licking chocolate off cheerleaders and stuff! Count me in, I'll even wrestle with wombles if I have to...will there be Moomins there too?



Hello Nico. Nice to have you back. Wondered where you'd got to. OMG I love the moomins! Any closet moomins should make themselves known! Or flumps!



nathanb said:


> Oh you have no idea how long I've dreamed of participating in a sporting event that featured events tailored to the glory of the big bellied male =). But what about the FFAs? Surely we can find some events for them to participate in too. How about:
> 
> 1. The high-calorie bake-off contest?
> 
> ...



Well, as an FFA I've often thought about wearing food, so I think I could come up with some creative edible undies!



ebonyprincess said:


> Heya
> 
> Ive just joined, if you fancy a chat just send me a message xxxx



Hey EP! Welcome! Nice to see another new UK girl. And I like you even more cos that Automatic song that's playing on your myspace page is one of my current faves! Hope you get to like it here as much as we all do.


----------



## Kimbo (Jun 13, 2006)

tut tut....... I leave you all alone for a few days while I have a relaxing weekend and look what happens!!!!.......... this thread dissolves into mad rantings about wombles and so on hahahahaha......... BRILLIANT!!!!!!

For the record I loved the flumps as well, especially Pootle ( anyone remember her?) 

Hi EP, nice to meet you as well.

Kim


----------



## pattycake (Jun 13, 2006)

Kimbo said:


> tut tut....... I leave you all alone for a few days while I have a relaxing weekend and look what happens!!!!.......... this thread dissolves into mad rantings about wombles and so on hahahahaha......... BRILLIANT!!!!!!
> 
> For the record I loved the flumps as well, especially Pootle ( anyone remember her?)
> 
> ...



Mad rantings?!! Wombles are *REAL* FYI. Talking to them and about them doesn't make me [email protected]! *lol* I loved Pootle but I think it was supposed to be a very young male and Posie was female and the oldest of the children (Perkin?) was male too. But Pootle was very cute. Great theme tune too! I love the Flumps so much that if I ever have kids I've seriously considered using Posie as a middle name if I have a girl. Hell, I may even throw Pootle in there, at least as a nickname!


----------



## Kimbo (Jun 14, 2006)

ok ok you win!!! haha

And yes, I did make a mistake........ it was posie I was thinking of:doh: 
 
And I fully retract the 'insane' accusations............. but I am still finding it hard to believe the womble thing, I have been there and couldn't find one for love nor money!!! (don't ask why I was looking for one  )


----------

